# Do you trim hooves by yourself?



## Red_Stiles (Nov 1, 2016)

How hard is it for you to trim your goat's hooves by yourself? I just have a stool. 

I had a neighbor help train me, but this will be the first time I am on my own. Then, my husband is swamped at work and has to go out of town for a family emergency this weekend? I don't want to delay anymore.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just tie them up. I tie them to the fence and do it.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Following because I started to a couple days ago on my easiest going doe and she let me a little but didn't get far. Everyone's is overgrown so I am starting to think I need help from someone who knows more so what they are doing it's a lot.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You may want to consider getting a milk stanchion, even if you don't milk. I put all of mine in it for vaccinations, hoof trimming, shaving, drenching, etc. Even the boys. Best money I ever spent. I do all mine by myself about 95% of the time. I have the kind with the removable rails on the side so they can't side step off the stand. I love it.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I do mine by myself by tying them to a fence  I try and and do a few goats each week and it's a lot easier than trying to do all of them in one week.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bree_6293 said:


> I do mine by myself by tying them to a fence  I try and and do a few goats each week and it's a lot easier than trying to do all of them in one week.


Same here, except I have this stand that was for show cattle and basically it just catches their heads for me but they are still on the ground. Try different ways of trimming and figure out what is more easy for you. For me, I can NOT trim a goats feet on a stand. My arms will fall asleep. But I do it in a odd way lol the back feet I basically hold their leg like one would do with a horse. I just put my butt against theirs, reach between my legs and grab their leg. I'll hold it between my legs and support it with one hand. Depending on how tall the goat is Ill do the same for the front or I'll get down on one knee and do it. They are USUALLY not such a pain in the butt over the front legs like they are the back


----------



## Clairepaws (Feb 2, 2016)

I usually have someone help me because my goats are so ridiculous about it, but they are overdue and I have no one to help right now so I'm thinking of tying them to the fence and trying. I have a stand but can't do it by myself with them up their. :roll:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm a real procrastinator on hoof trimming! The goats were my daughter's FFA project. I was the goat holder & she was the hoof trimmer because even tied up someone had to try & make them stand still. Now my daughter turned 18 & moved out. She tried to show me how to do it but I'm just dense I guess. Everything I read makes it sound very simple but it's not! Plus the goats are such pains in the butt about it. Has anyone ever had a farrier or something come do their goats? How about some kind of small sanding machine? :?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A grinder will work! I used mine for years till my shoulders started really complaining about the things I would do........the grinder didn't cause my shoulder issue being a stupid child did lol but I would just get the wheels that looked like little stacks of sand paper and it did great! There is also a electric hoof knife. It is really expensive though and takes so much longer then my grinder did. But if power tools make you nervous or you have bad shoulders look into the hoof knife


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Jessica! The goats would no doubt spazz out even more but so what. It's got to be quicker than me snipping bits off here & there & going over it all again & again.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

My daughter does our hoof trimming. She uses a knife sorta like this:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...50-618c-50bf-b7a1-95ea3e4db027&pf_rd_i=553240

Wks well. We also have hoof trimmers she uses. But this knife keeps things really straight. 
Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Goatblessings:
Where did you buy your milk stanchion? I'm not happy with our stand. But it's not a killer stand. I think one of those would be nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can't get a stanchion. Tie the head snug to a fence and tie up one back leg high enough so the goat cannot jump around on you, do the side you are working from. Get a little foot stool and sit there trimming the front hoof, put the goats leg/hoof on your knee/leg to take the weight off of your arm and back, then trim the hoof, when finished, you can trim the rear hoof in the air when tied, or take the foot down and straddle over the back leg like a horse shoe-r does, then squeeze your legs together holding the goats leg so they cannot pull the leg out while you are trying to trim it. After you are finished with that side, shift everything and re-tie her to the other side. You may have to re-tie her head as well.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I use a staunchion and just go for it with my clippers! The back hooves are always harder to do. They seem to overgrow more quickly and the goats seem alot more persnickety about having them trimmed (ie. They kick!). So I usually do one front and one back and then give some scratchies and a treat before I do the other side. That gives the goat and my back a break.

Check with other goatheards in your area. Someone may be willing to help you out. I know I'd do it if someone asked me. I'm in central Maine...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The back feet grow much faster. It's because the does use their front feet to dig a bed and what not, kinda amazing how just that makes such a difference huh? I go for the back ones first though, just get the dreaded back done and move on lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I hook them to the picket line I have for the milkers and trim their hoofs there. I use hoof trimmers made for goats and sheep and a rasp.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Buck Natked - I got mine from Valley Vet supply. I will say that the underside brace is not all that sturdy if you have a goat tht thinks she's in the rodeo. I had my husband replace it with something stronger.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I use to just lock their neck between my legs(like a stanchion) but eventually that because to strenuous the more goats I accumulated lol! Plus I have a bad neck and back and it just became to painful to bend over and clip hooves. So I got my dad to help me build a stanchion(thanks dad). That helped a lot, I could do it by myself and not have to bend over, much easier. Highly recommend buying/making one.


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

I trim on a milk stand my husband made one from scratch if i trimmed on the ground my back would kill me I still does a little even on the stand we use it for trimming shots inspections what ever we need more hands for than we have and they stand because they are getting a little feed while we do them


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info goatblessings. 

Can clehman and moon shadow take pics of their home made milk stands? I'd like to see what they look like! Bet my hubby could make one. 
If you have time please post pics. Thank you!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Thanks for the info goatblessings.
> 
> Can clehman and moon shadow take pics of their home made milk stands? I'd like to see what they look like! Bet my hubby could make one.
> If you have time please post pics. Thank you!!


I'll try to get a few pictures up tomorrow!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have found that when they are a pain I become a bigger pain and hold their leg til they are ready to cooperate. Even if I just stand there and hold it in postion they finally settle down and let me do it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Frosty said:


> I have found that when they are a pain I become a bigger pain and hold their leg til they are ready to cooperate. Even if I just stand there and hold it in postion they finally settle down and let me do it.


I do the same thing. Also kinda gets threw their head they are not going to win


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Thank you!


I made a thread where people can post pictures and plans for their DIY stanchions. I posted pictures of mine on there as well. 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f203/stanchion-milk-stand-design-190306/#post2026202


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh that's great!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sure just a little bit of wood


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I put them on the milk stand. I do all of them by myself except for my largest buck because he is so big his neck won't fit in the stand  so I have to rig it to keep him there and it takes one to watch him...I find kid hooves the hardest to do believe it or not...so small and wiggly!! Kills my back!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I always trim by myself, usjng a stanchion. I have found a helper just gets in the way  

We made our stanchions using the instructions on Mother Earth News. I'll try to get you a photo of one tomorrow


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

A stanchion is so handy. Cheaply built - I have two. One in my milk room and one in the barn. Goat on the stand - a little grain, chaffehay mix and a few minutes later I am done. I do 14 goats every 4-6 weeks in a pretty short time. Without the stand I would have to have my hubby help.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I do it by myself on the milking stand. I would love to have removable rails though. One of my goats is a bit of a rodeo for hoof trimming and she has jumped herself right off the milk stand with her head still locked in; if the head-locking part was better more secure and not just held together with a bungie, she could have broken her neck.

A word of advice for anyone in my situation; don't trim hooves on bratty/ insane goats while you yourself are pregnant! This same doe kneed me very, very hard in the ribs a few times in her crazy struggling. A few inches lower, and she could have really hurt my baby. I never considered that she would be so strong or so out of control. I'm so grateful that I got to learn that lesson without serious repercussions, so I am passing that freebie on to all of you


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes wndngrvr I think a stanchion would be real nice! I have just a plain goat stand that's metal. But if they were eating while having their hooves done they'd be so much happier!! Lol.


----------

